# Queens Crapping Out



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

You say the queens "must have been killed" are you basing this on seeing cells started? Are there eggs still being laid? I am just getting at the difference between emergency and supercedure. In supercedure the bees do not kill the queen at least till her replacement is laying.


----------



## Storm (Apr 6, 2017)

Gotcha - Emergency then -sudden no queens observed and no eggs


----------

